# My professor is a jerk



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm taking a class this semester called Thriller in which we read suspense novels. It's a really interesting class for me, however, the professor who teaches it is out of his mind. 

He has to be one of the most conceited, self-loving people I have ever met. I've read his crappy reviews on RateMyProfessor.com and can see all the reasons people have complained about him. If you have an opinion that differs from him, he will hate on you, even if it's just about the book. He also for some reason feels the need to inform us of what is going on in his sex life every class. He's like 60, I'm not trying to hear that...

I hate to admit it but he even scares me to an extent. I try not to let people intimidate me but one class he tripped over my backpack and made a big deal out of it. He apologized about getting angry but I still felt upset and had to go to the bathroom to throw up. I hate when that happens. 

The class is an easy A but I just feel uncomfortable when I'm there because of this professor and his strange behavior.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

offthechainjoe said:


> If you have an opinion that differs from him, he will hate on you, even if it's just about the book.


I think its important for some instructors to realize that everyone's opinion about the assigned book is welcome because each opinion offers a unique perspective and new ideas. It is self centered to believe that only one viewpoint is valid for a particular work. There are no right or wrong with opinions as long as they are supported by the text.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

That's really awful that your professor is such a jerk because that sounds like it'd be a cool class to take. I'm kinda jealous...I never got to take fun classes like that in college  

Anyway, I totally hate when professors are psycho like that. School is where you should be able to relax and focus on what you are learning...not spend your time worrying about what is going to happen if your professor can't watch where he is walking. How lame! It kind of reminds me of my high school History teacher. He was the biggest, egotistical, pompous idiot I have ever encountered. Overall he was a bully...even to his kids who went to the same school. Not only would be personally insult students who were bold enough to point out errors in his teachings (he even yelled at me so bad once I started crying in the middle of class...I NEVER cry in public, so that's how scathing his lecture was), but he would brag about his IQ every single day. This is the same guy who is technically a "genius" yet he can't even spell Louisiana correctly...right. 

Hopefully you are allowed to enjoy the rest of your class in peace. I guess if I were you I would keep a low profile, do my best to stay out of his sights and keep my belongings far far away from anywhere he may be walking...well, unless you actually want to trip him again ;]


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

AllHailSunnyvale said:


> That's really awful that your professor is such a jerk because that sounds like it'd be a cool class to take. I'm kinda jealous...I never got to take fun classes like that in college
> 
> Anyway, I totally hate when professors are psycho like that. School is where you should be able to relax and focus on what you are learning...not spend your time worrying about what is going to happen if your professor can't watch where he is walking. How lame! It kind of reminds me of my high school History teacher. He was the biggest, egotistical, pompous idiot I have ever encountered. Overall he was a bully...even to his kids who went to the same school. Not only would be personally insult students who were bold enough to point out errors in his teachings (he even yelled at me so bad once I started crying in the middle of class...I NEVER cry in public, so that's how scathing his lecture was), but he would brag about his IQ every single day. This is the same guy who is technically a "genius" yet he can't even spell Louisiana correctly...right.
> 
> Hopefully you are allowed to enjoy the rest of your class in peace. I guess if I were you I would keep a low profile, do my best to stay out of his sights and keep my belongings far far away from anywhere he may be walking...well, unless you actually want to trip him again ;]


Same thing happened to me in high school. A teacher called on me and said "hell no" in response to my answer. I started crying for the rest of the day.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

offthechainjoe said:


> Same thing happened to me in high school. A teacher called on me and said "hell no" in response to my answer. I started crying for the rest of the day.


Ugh...how rude! I'm sorry


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about this loser professor you have. :sigh He is a hot mess! :no What I would do is point out his rude behavior (in a kind tone) when he is being a hot mess. But seriously, your professor sounds like a straight up loser. What kind of a teacher talks of his sex life when he is supposed to be teaching?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

offthechainjoe said:


> He also for some reason feels the need to inform us of what is going on in his sex life every class. He's like 60, I'm not trying to hear that...


Gross. I always feel cheated and like I want my money back if things like that happen in a class.



AllHailSunnyvale said:


> ...not spend your time worrying about what is going to happen if your professor can't watch where he is walking. How lame!


Hhaha! You are so funny, AllHailSunnyvale.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

Doby said:


> What kind of a teacher talks of his sex life when he is supposed to be teaching?


An extremely disgusting, inconsiderate and possibly senile one. It actually reminds me of a professor I had in college. She was this doddering old white haired lady of about 65-70 who literally had to use a cane to walk. She was far from pleasant and clearly loved torturing her students with sordid tales of which positions she "explored" with her aging husband. In fact, for every unit we went over she had a personal tale to so graciously share with the class. Maybe she was an alternative birth control advocate...I'm not sure, but I'm pretty confident no one was in the mood for anything after _her_ class. Maybe it was my fault all along. But when I signed up for Human Sexuality I thought I'd be hearing about humans in general, NOT my elderly professor. uke


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Hhaha! You are so funny, AllHailSunnyvale.


Well it's _true_! :teeth


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

Today he got mad because my glass was 'woefully ignorant' about the subject of genetic engineering, as we are now reading Jurassic Park. He said we might as well might stop breathing and die. And the entire class he just argued with people about different claims that had been made, it was disgustingly uncomfortable. I was literally praying that I'd somehow get shot in the head so I didn't have to listen anymore.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

He sounds like one of the most ignorant people I've ever heard of.

He's so consumed in his own opinionated lies, that he's too blind to see that people have opinions of their own. But don't let him get under your skin, because you can never please people like this.


----------

